# New Idea for School! But where should we go?



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

I just found out about an online school based in our state that would allow my son to live part time in Mexico and attend their online virtual classrooms, receive work and grades from real teachers in the US, and earn a valid US high school diploma! We would just need to travel back to the US once each semester for testing, which is no problem. And it's free! Since I've had very little luck finding a high school that seems like it will work, this might be a great solution! But I'm still not sure where in Mexico would be the best place for us to go. Here are the things that are important:

- lots of Americans or other English-speakers
- big enough town or city where my son could take guitar lessons and I could find an American tutor (maybe a retired teacher?) to help with his school work
- easy travel back to the US (major airport nearby)
- beach preferred, but I could compromise on this

I'm still leaning towards Puerto Vallarta, it seems to check off all these boxes, but what do you all think? I love the Cabo area, but maybe it's too small? (I want to be in an area that will be interesting to my son). And I kind of feel like Cancun/Cozumel is more expensive and touristy?

I'd love to hear feedback. I feel like this new school option might make this possible for us after all!

RB


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Cancun's a pretty big city, with plenty of ******-free areas. The tourists mostly stay in the hotel zone and in a narrow strip of the town next to the hotel zone which has the cheaper hotels and restaurants and shopping.

You might find an acceptable place to stay that was quite reasonably priced in a non-tourist area, and yet have all the businesses that cater to tourists just a bus ride away. But I haven't found any expat community here yet. I think maybe down in Playa del Carmen there might be more of the full-time expat retiree types. I don't know where you'd go to find younger expats living full-time in Mexico.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Just an opinion: PV is tourist intensive: nice place for a visit, but not necessarily for settling down. 

Glad to hear you've found a schooling solution for your son. That opens up many possibilities.

Have you considered non-beach areas? The downside of Mexican beach areas is: hot and humid most of the year. For my weather preferences, I like the Lake Chapala area. Big lake with watersports. Mild climate year around. Lots of expats; some younger. Unless people have a job telecommuting with a U.S. employer, the scarcity of younger (under 50) expats is simply due to the lack of income or assets sufficient to support themselves in Mexico prior to retirement age.

However, some of the seniors are still lively enough to be good company. (smile)


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

lagoloo said:


> Just an opinion: PV is tourist intensive: nice place for a visit, but not necessarily for settling down.
> 
> Glad to hear you've found a schooling solution for your son. That opens up many possibilities.
> 
> ...


Haha, yes I'm looking at other areas! I think one reason there are not as many younger folks living as expats in Mexico is the school issue...It really does seem to be a bit of a problem. But doing online school is definitely a possibility for my son, although it makes finding a place with a lot going on culturally even more important, since he would not be interacting with other people that much during the school day. My son is pretty social, so he would really need to get involved with classes, bands (he is a musician), and other activities in the after school hours. So any small town or location with very few expats will not be an option. We really need to be in a place with a lot of expats, and a city with a lot of opportunities to get involved in interesting things. 

I'm also emailing with a high school in San Miguel de Allende...I believe there are a lot of American students attending, and the curriculum is bilingual, half English and half Spanish. And that area is very culturally rich and has tons of expats (I even know a lady living there!), so it might be a great option for us.

RB


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I lived in San Miguel de Allende for over three years when I first moved to Mexico before moving again for the lower altitude of the Chapala area. The areas are very different, with something to be said for each.......and downsides of each. SMA does have many, many expats; I hear there are more than anywhere else in Mexico.
I'd advise renting in either place before buying. Selling is usually slow because there is no reasonably priced mortgage financing available.


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

lagoloo said:


> I lived in San Miguel de Allende for over three years when I first moved to Mexico before moving again for the lower altitude of the Chapala area. The areas are very different, with something to be said for each.......and downsides of each. SMA does have many, many expats; I hear there are more than anywhere else in Mexico.
> I'd advise renting in either place before buying. Selling is usually slow because there is no reasonably priced mortgage financing available.


Thanks for the input! I would rather rent anywhere, I'm not looking to get tied down to another house, in Mexico or the US! San Miguel de Allende seems to have the most options for schools, probably because there are so many expats there, so I'm leaning that way now, even though I personally prefer the beach areas.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

RainbowBright said:


> Thanks for the input! I would rather rent anywhere, I'm not looking to get tied down to another house, in Mexico or the US! San Miguel de Allende seems to have the most options for schools, probably because there are so many expats there, so I'm leaning that way now, even though I personally prefer the beach areas.


It does have a good reputation for schools. Lots of cultural events; lively music scene.
It is at a high elevation (over 6000 ft.; parts of it higher). It is mighty cold in the winter,
hot in the summer; typical high mountain climate. For people who are healthy with no lung problems, it would be a good choice for living. Going to the beach is a nice vacation break. Rents are reasonable if you don't need to live right in Centro. Bus service is excellent all over town and taxis are everywhere.
To check out the general "feeling", go to the "civil san miguel" web board. (That's as opposed to the other kind.) That's where you'll get the flavor of the good, the bad and the ugly straight from the residents. After a while, you'll learn who the chronic complainers are who can be ignored.

Buen suerte


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> To check out the general "feeling", go to the "civil san miguel" web board. (That's as opposed to the other kind.) That's where you'll get the flavor of the good, the bad and the ugly straight from the residents. After a while, you'll learn who the chronic complainers are who can be ignored.


Check out this yahoo group: [email protected], referred to as the Civil List. I think this is the one Lagoloo is talking about. It is a good source of info about living in SMA, with frequent postings for short-term housing, which you were asking about on another thread. Because there are so many expats who leave for part of the year, it is one of the better locations for offering plenty of choices of short-term rentals. And as Lagoloo said, there is a very active cultural scene--lots of activities, groups, and events. It has a very strong community of artists. The town itself is a UNESCO World Heritage site rich in history, and very beautiful. 

It is not everyone's cup of tea, largely because of the size of the expat community--but, in your case, that is one of things you are looking for.


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

TurtleToo said:


> Check out this yahoo group: [email protected], referred to as the Civil List. I think this is the one Lagoloo is talking about. It is a good source of info about living in SMA, with frequent postings for short-term housing, which you were asking about on another thread. Because there are so many expats who leave for part of the year, it is one of the better locations for offering plenty of choices of short-term rentals. And as Lagoloo said, there is a very active cultural scene--lots of activities, groups, and events. It has a very strong community of artists. The town itself is a UNESCO World Heritage site rich in history, and very beautiful.
> 
> It is not everyone's cup of tea, largely because of the size of the expat community--but, in your case, that is one of things you are looking for.


Awesome thanks, I will check out that link right away! Yes I'm starting to think that San Miguel de Allende is one of our best options, both for schools and for the large expat community and culture. Now I'm just trying to figure out how to get reasonably priced flights to go visit!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

TurtleToo is right about the Civil List in SMA. That's the one I meant.

Volaris airlines now has a number of non-stop flights into major cities. In the case of San Miguel, there's a major airport in Leon, about an hour's drive or bus ride to SMA. Queretaro is closer and has a smaller airport. I have heard it's more expensive to go that way.
Volaris has good deals on some flights. A no frills airline, but good enough.


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

lagoloo said:


> TurtleToo is right about the Civil List in SMA. That's the one I meant.
> 
> Volaris airlines now has a number of non-stop flights into major cities. In the case of San Miguel, there's a major airport in Leon, about an hour's drive or bus ride to SMA. Queretaro is closer and has a smaller airport. I have heard it's more expensive to go that way.
> Volaris has good deals on some flights. A no frills airline, but good enough.


Ok thanks! I'll see if flights to Leon are cheaper!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Sayulita is full of expats and tons of teenagers. Lots going on. Not cheap to live, though, and hard to find affordable housing.


----------



## wkelley (Mar 13, 2016)

We have a school age daughter and are planning on moving to Queretaro. We checked out several very nice private schools last summer. Queretaro is a bigger town and I think you could find an American tutor, guitar lessons, and other English speakers. We are applying at the JFK International School but others include the Swiss School, Celta Academia, and Internatioal School of Queretaro. I saw your post about ticket prices into QRO. We normally fly in from Houston and the prices are normally about $350.00 a piece. Best of luck!


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

wkelley said:


> We have a school age daughter and are planning on moving to Queretaro. We checked out several very nice private schools last summer. Queretaro is a bigger town and I think you could find an American tutor, guitar lessons, and other English speakers. We are applying at the JFK International School but others include the Swiss School, Celta Academia, and Internatioal School of Queretaro. I saw your post about ticket prices into QRO. We normally fly in from Houston and the prices are normally about $350.00 a piece. Best of luck!


Thanks so much! Yes, I have heard there are more high schools in Queretaro. Did you notice that there were more expats at one school than the others? Because my son doesn't speak Spanish (yet!), the more American or British kids the better, in his case.

We are visiting the area in March, and I'm excited to see it and check out some schools!

Thanks again!
RB


----------



## wkelley (Mar 13, 2016)

RB, My guess would be JFK has the most English speaking Expats. It seems that many international companies pay the tuition for thier employees children to attend JFK. There are other schools, but I think JFK probably has more expats. Most of the students in the school are local families that want their children to have a more international education and of course...can afford the tuition. You will definetly have a supportive staff in JFK and plently of people who speak English. However, my guess is that while the school is billingual or half day Spanish (Math, Science, Language Arts) and Social Studies, Art in English, most social conversations will be in Spanish. There is an active Newcomers Club that we weren't aware of till after our visit. If you Google them you might be able to particpate in an event and get to know some other expats and/or locals. 

I made a post back in July about our trip to QRO last summer that you could check out. Just check out my profile and go to my posts. Good luck on the trip in March! Should you come across a realtor you like...please let me know!
Wkelley



RainbowBright said:


> Thanks so much! Yes, I have heard there are more high schools in Queretaro. Did you notice that there were more expats at one school than the others? Because my son doesn't speak Spanish (yet!), the more American or British kids the better, in his case.
> 
> We are visiting the area in March, and I'm excited to see it and check out some schools!
> 
> ...


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

Ok thanks! That is very helpful! My concern with my 15 year old is that he already struggles a bit with academics. It's not too bad, he is basically "at grade level," but in some classes like math he has to try really hard to get a B rather than a C. So I worry that the language barrier might make things harder for him academically, not to mention socially.

At this point we are just visiting with no definite plans to move. He is my last child, and once he is grown I plan to be in Mexico part-time at first, and then eventually full-time...so these trips are also just to find out where I will want to end up down the road...However if I do find a school that would work for him, we may move down a few years earlier!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

RainbowBright said:


> I just found out about an online school based in our state that would allow my son to live part time in Mexico and attend their online virtual classrooms, receive work and grades from real teachers in the US, and earn a valid US high school diploma! We would just need to travel back to the US once each semester for testing, which is no problem. And it's free! Since I've had very little luck finding a high school that seems like it will work, this might be a great solution! But I'm still not sure where in Mexico would be the best place for us to go. Here are the things that are important:
> 
> - lots of Americans or other English-speakers
> - big enough town or city where my son could take guitar lessons and I could find an American tutor (maybe a retired teacher?) to help with his school work
> ...



As of July/August I'll be living in Queretaro and in addition to doing some guitar teaching through the university I'll also be giving guitar lessons privately, so I could fulfill that requirement if you choose to live there! 

Actually, there are guitar lessons available everywhere in Mexico and there are several fine teachers in San Miguel if you go that route. 

Compared to the other options you list, I suspect San Miguel will give you a much better experience based on your criteria than those tourist/retiree type locations. In spite of my 'theme park' comment, I would recommend SMA above those other locales for what you are seeking. San Miguel is also pretty heavy on retirees, but there are enough other expats there to not have that vibe be overwhelming.

You mentioned in a previous post about the reason there are not so many expats with school age kids is the schools. I'd say it has a lot more to do with the work visa situation that the school situation. It's not so easy for a foreigner to land a job in Mexico where you earn enough to raise a family and most young families don't have the savings to raise kids without a regular continuing income. Most expats with families I know of are working for US or international firms that have transferred them to Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

RB,
It seems that your main concern is your son‘s lack of Spanish, plus some difficulty with school in general. Would he, and you, be willing to do a 6-8 week intense Spanish Language course with a tutor? Such programs are available and can be found online. If he is motivated, he would probably gain sufficient Spanish to handle himself in school in Mexico, and in social settings. You cannot do everything for him; nor can you protect him from the challenges that he will meet in the new setting, and which are intense at his age anyway. Prepare him, don‘t shelter him too much, or you will doom him to more difficulty than enjoyment. I would think that might be the deciding factor on even considering this move at all. Are you running toward something, or away from something? What is the price that you/he will pay in order to make the move a success for both of you? It will change you both.


----------

